# Waterloo Lake Overflow & Roundhay Tunnels - October 2010.



## ojay (Jan 20, 2011)

*Waterloo Lake Overflow & Roundhay Tunnels*

This one had been pushed down the list for sometime now, so whilst in the area (sort of) decided to drag WB along for a mooch.

Built in the 1800's by Napoleonic Soldiers, this man-made lake dominates Roundhay Park, Leeds.

Originally this area was heavily mined for Coal, Iron & Clay dating back to the 12th Century, now Waterloo lake (12-15ha) occupies this age old land.

The lake is fed by the Wyke Beck from the North, with a more modern overflow system being constructed in recent times, replacing the old waterfall and drainage system.

The new levelling system carries water down a slide, 












into a 30ft deep man-made culvert






and out through this concrete box of tricks which runs South through nearby Woodland and on towards the River Aire.

Bit of a stoop towards the end eh WB 






To the left the Stone Arch presents another system, the Outfall from the original overflow.

Once inside, quickly gives way to a brick tunnel which leads underneath the Park towards where was once situated the Old 'Lido' (outdoor baths).






Continuing for around 100 yards, the tunnel comes to an abrupt end.

*On the left you can see the bricked up remains of the original overflow*






*ahead, the stone wall where the old waterfall was once located.*






*On the left a 200yd (approx) RCP runs it's course towards Waterloo lake.*

WB sadly couldn't make it up due to wellie fail, by this point I was so distracted by my shiteye that I just thought fuck it and trudged through!






After slippin' & Slidin' the entire length of the RCP it eventualy turned a final corner,






and again came to an abrupt end? Although water still runs through here from the lake






All-in-all we had a good old nite of draining, apart from the 'eye' incident earlier. I managed 2 hours of sleep before dragging my arse off to Hospital to finally get checked out..

*(Mandem)*


----------



## King Al (Jan 20, 2011)

Great pics ojay, hope the eye isnt to bad


----------



## ojay (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah cheers,eye soon healed


----------



## nij4829 (Jan 20, 2011)

one that has been on my list for a while, glad you shared it with us


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 20, 2011)

looks amazing, so much better then the prefab concrete pipe they would use nowadays, great pics.


----------

